# What do you hate about  shootings games?



## Aloha (Jun 26, 2013)

What do you hate about shooting games(no specific console) /w or w/o teams? I hate the fact that some teams kill everyone in your team,and then do like a spawn trap.If you know what I mean .____.


----------



## Cardbored (Jun 26, 2013)

How boring most of them are.


----------



## DirtyD (Jun 26, 2013)

Depends on the series I guess.  Personally I like some shooters.  Some of them can be really fun if you are playing the right one.  I'm more of a fan of the TPS rather than the FPS... However, there were some FPS that I really enjoyed as a kid.  I remember standing in line to buy Doom 2 when it came out.  I remember when Wolfenstein 3D came out.  Those games just rocked.

Personally I hate the COD series, but that is only because they keep pumping them out without putting any thought into them... So I guess that's my complaint and what I hate about shooting games.  Smack a couple extra perks, some levels... Let's release this one this year and have another one next year.

Personally for me, I don't think the series has had much of an original thought or amazing game since the first MW.  Because a new one comes out every year, and they are just the same for the most part.  For me, series that keep pumping them out, eventually burn out.  

That's why characters like Mario and Link are going strong.


----------



## Horus (Jun 26, 2013)

Lag, Radars, Balance, Stats, the mentality that you have to one up everybody else, and the fact that everyone is afraid to die in a video game

Directed entirely at CoD


----------



## StoneZack17 (Jun 26, 2013)

Dying to a load of BS.


----------



## Horus (Jun 26, 2013)

StoneZack17 said:


> Dying to a load of BS.



This, totally forgot about it


----------



## A-kun (Jun 26, 2013)

I hate playing with people who take the game too seriously. Also I hate people who just troll and mess around. I'm trying to find a happy medium somewhere.


----------



## Oriana (Jun 26, 2013)

I agree with A-kun. There are crazy people out there who are on both ends of the spectrum. I especially hate when other players critique my play style. I'm entitled to play the way I want to, thank you very much!


----------



## chillv (Jun 27, 2013)

I only don't like them if they have blood and gore in them. Otherwise, I like them! It's always satisfying to just shoot things like crazy.


----------



## Gladtobemom (Jun 28, 2013)

I don't like "Frantic" gaming.  I play games for fun, not to get all anxious.   

I remember playing Doom and it was fun for a little while because it was new  . . . then it was just annoying.  My son and husband play Gary's Mod and love that, but they do more building stuff than the shooting part.  

My favorite video games are:
Animal Crossing
Pikmin 1 and 2 (I have both the Gamecube and Wii New play control versions.
Minecraft


----------



## oath2order (Jun 28, 2013)

Cardbored said:


> How boring most of them are.



Pretty much this.


----------



## demoness (Jun 28, 2013)

The only military grade shooter I've enjoyed since the Goldeneye 64 days was Insomniac's Resistance series.  Otherwise, I generally don't appreciate shooters where the entire game is essentially a military campaign.  Resistance is my one exception as the games weren't especially linear, enemies required boss-like strategies to defeat, resources were scant, and the story was a compelling 1950s alien invasion story.  I usually prefer shooting to be a tool of the game among others and not the entire game--i.e. Deus Ex: Human Revolution, Bioshock, Metroid Prime etc.  TPS is more my preference--Ratchet, Tomb Raider, Last of Us, etc.--as I have an easier time judging distance and determining strategies.  I generally don't hate any gaming genre; I just have personal preferences.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 29, 2013)

That reminds me, I need to get the Resistance collection. 

As for what I don't like? People who play other game modes like Rush or Conquest and treat it like TDM. Mostly why I ditched CoD, every gamemode devolved into TDM plus some extra point thinger that we have to do because I dunno. :|


----------



## burnside (Jun 29, 2013)

I hate how they pretty much dominate the video game industry nowadays.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 29, 2013)

How ridiculously good some people are. I was never that bad at CoD, but all it took was to come up against 1 or 2 amazing players on the opposing team and the match was a walkover. Really tedious.
To be honest, people who are still entertained by every new CoD installment and buy each one without fail really baffle me. For how long can such a linear game excite a human mind?


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 29, 2013)

Them being played by children.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 29, 2013)

Depends on the shooter. I don't typically hate the game as much as the community of gamers that play each game. You can always tell who buys a console JUST to play Call of Duty. Typically the people that have names like XxXxX360NO_SCopEXxXxX or something like that. However, the games are still kinda fun. I like Black Ops 2's Zombies mode. However, I love Borderlands 2 and anything by Naughty Dog. The Last of Us could technically be classified as a shooter, but it's more of a third person action/survival shooter. Same thing with Uncharted and whatnot. However, I don't hate shooters. The Borderlands series, to me, is one of the most fun and inventive FPSs out there. 

There's always stereotypes, though. People will always say that the only people that play FPSs are annoying kids. However, there are always fun shooters like the aforementioned ones and things like Half Life and Team Fortress 2. But then, if we're sticking to stereotypes, we could say only kids play games like Mario and Zelda, which, of course as we all know, is untrue. Hationg the community ≠ hating the game.


----------



## one_eye (Jun 29, 2013)

The worst ever is when you're playing a game mode with objectives and no one even tries to accomplish them because they need to get a good KDR.

"Why would I capture the flag when I can get a 4:1 KDR?"


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 29, 2013)

I love shooters. TF2 is my favorite game of all time.
To say they get boring after awhile is a true saying but its the same for every game ever made. 
When people **** on shooters I'm pretty sure they forget theres more games with guns in them than CoD and Battlefield.
L4D, Half Life, GTA Red Dead, Saints Row, Resident Evil, Just Cause, Rainbow Six, Dead Rising sorta, ETC ETC ETC


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 29, 2013)

one_eye said:


> The worst ever is when you're playing a game mode with objectives and no one even tries to accomplish them because they need to get a good KDR.
> 
> "Why would I capture the flag when I can get a 4:1 KDR?"



"Yeah man, if you leave those weird things alone I can get a Tactical Nuke!" 

I never played MW2 again.  Hilariously unbalanced, full of boosters, and was just a general disappointment.


----------



## ben_nyc (Jun 29, 2013)

Guys, ladies... in terms of competitive FPSs, I think a health bar/stat like in the Counterstrike/Day of Defeat series makes it a very tense & skillful experience.  The CoD & BF are great but it's so frenetic- which is fine.  It's just the shields/health regen mechanic seems like a step backwards for competitive FPSs. 

Generally, I have no qualms about the quality of FPSs this gen.  I don't even mind the SP mode- obviously this dept. needs help.  I played it & yeah, it's like a summer film.  Which dev. improved the most?  The quality has steadily increased although BF4 has my vote as providing a bigger jump in tech than the annual CoD releases.  Frostbite is an amazing engine. 

What do people here think about Titan Fall & Destiny?  IMO, it's very, very risky.  Still, the team building the above titles are proven FPS superstars.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 29, 2013)

Sounds like you're looking for Hardcore then. Dunno about CoD but in BF hardcore no health regen unless a teammate drops a health pack. I prefer BF, forces people to work together and it's even more exciting in clan fights.  As for Destiny, that looks pretty neat looking but I'm waiting until I play a demo or something.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 29, 2013)

Tom said:


> "Yeah man, if you leave those weird things alone I can get a Tactical Nuke!"
> 
> I never played MW2 again.  Hilariously unbalanced, full of boosters, and was just a general disappointment.



Why does everyone hate boosters? I loved finding them and ruining their time! most of the time they were awful at the game so killing them both wasn't any issue. >


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 30, 2013)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> Why does everyone hate boosters? I loved finding them and ruining their time! most of the time they were awful at the game so killing them both wasn't any issue. >



I hated them because typically they only boost on the larger maps, making it difficult to find them unless you're working with someone on the other side. Otherwise it was pretty fun to mess with them but that didn't happen often enough.


----------



## burnside (Jun 30, 2013)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> I love shooters. TF2 is my favorite game of all time.
> To say they get boring after awhile is a true saying but its the same for every game ever made.
> When people **** on shooters I'm pretty sure they forget theres more games with guns in them than CoD and Battlefield.
> L4D, Half Life, GTA Red Dead, Saints Row, *Resident Evil*, Just Cause, Rainbow Six, Dead Rising sorta, ETC ETC ETC


:'(


----------



## Smokey (Jul 4, 2013)

I don't really like FPSes, visually it's boring, gameplay wise it can get old quick, and I just don't like pointing and shooting something. Just feels dull. There are some good ones out there obviously.

On the other hand, I DO like STGs/shoot'em ups/bullet hells, and I don't know why anyone hasn't commented on them yet, since they are shooting games. I don't like quick and random sprays of bullets, huge walls that really are impossible to dodge, a really stupid gimmick for scoring, or even for surviving, and that's what I don't like/hate about them. It really depends on the game, but I usually like at least some parts even in a bad game.


----------



## RedNoverian (Jul 16, 2013)

I like some shooters like Bioshock Infinite and a ton of Survival Horror stuff.

However, I think the market is over-saturated with FPS. I wish there were more genres to choose from. I feel like pre-current generation there was a little bit more variety.


----------



## PopTart. (Jul 16, 2013)

Tom said:


> "Yeah man, if you leave those weird things alone I can get a Tactical Nuke!"
> 
> I never played MW2 again.  Hilariously unbalanced, full of boosters, and was just a general disappointment.



I loved MW2. Back in 2009 and 2010 I would come home from school, hop on XBox, go to Ground War and just rush at the enemies constantly with my Spas-12. That's pretty much the only reason I enjoyed MW2; the shotguns were glorious.


----------



## laceydearie (Jul 17, 2013)

Honestly, it depends on the game for me. Halo and CoD give me zero interest since they're in a war setting and basically have zero story to them. If I'm going to a play a game, I like a story or at least make it an enjoyable game. The Mass Effect trilogy and The Last of Us, which I'm currently playing and loving it, have a story. Give it some depth besides going out and killing people. WHY does your character do it? WHEN did all of this happen? Bioshock is next on my list so I honestly can't give an opinion there till I play it.
/rambling
Yeah that's basically my opinion.


----------



## chillv (Jul 17, 2013)

I don't play any real shooting games and I have nothing against shooting games. I just wished they were more interesting. Games like modern warfare, call of duty and halo all look so identical that you won't know the difference unless you play them, same goes for left 4 dead and resident evil and mass effect (all the games mentioned are games I have seen but never played).  The same also goes for bullet hell, side scrolling and on-rail shooters.

I would like to see more originality or going outside the box. We need a new shooting game, a shooting game that isn't all about space, war, horror, blood or shooting ridiculous stuff.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 18, 2013)

chillv said:


> I don't play any real shooting games and I have nothing against shooting games. I just wished they were more interesting. Games like modern warfare, call of duty and halo all look so identical that you won't know the difference unless you play them, same goes for left 4 dead and resident evil and mass effect (all the games mentioned are games I have seen but never played).  The same also goes for bullet hell, side scrolling and on-rail shooters.
> 
> I would like to see more originality or going outside the box. We need a new shooting game, a shooting game that isn't all about space, war, horror, blood or shooting ridiculous stuff.


Don't compare Mass effect to l4d or resident evil.

There a tons of "shooters" that don't place in space and you shoot "normal" stuff and non war shooters.
As for the horror and blood you can't have a game where you kill another life form without them.

How varied can an onrail shooter possibly get? Besides on-rail shooters with the exclusion of house of the dead are pretty much no where on consoles, they're arcade games.


----------



## Isabella (Jul 19, 2013)

I pretty much fail at shooter games like COD so I just laugh at myself do terrible while online. Okay, I was kind of good at one point but my xbox broke so I doubt I have skill with them anymore. I don't really have anything to hate about them though.


----------



## Chobi (Jul 19, 2013)

I don't like it much beacuse I am a bad shooter  I always run out of ammo xD


----------



## MadCake (Jul 20, 2013)

The fact that it's the cancer of almost every company besides Nintendo.
And the fanboys in general make me want to tear out my brain, dye it with bleach, and put it back in and DIE.
The only shooters I come close to liking are Team Fortress, The shooting segments of conker's bad fur day, And Call of duty 4.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 20, 2013)

I don't like shooting games altogether. I play Fat Princess instead. It has muskets, swords, and weapons with plenty of blood, but it is almost in a cartoony world with 3D sprites. It's a better alternative to shooting games even though it doesn't have that close up action where you see through the eyes your character.


----------



## Redlatios (Jul 20, 2013)

Fanboys and 12 year old kids playing it. And the "grown ups" acting like 12 year olds. I mean on games like call of duty, of course. In l4d i hate the guys that go too far ahead, die, and then ask for help, but when you die they won't bother to help you.


----------



## Marceline (Jul 21, 2013)

My aim is terrible... And its just not my type of game. I get bored. :c


----------



## charmed girl (Jul 23, 2013)

I attempted to play COD but couldn't get the hang of moving the camera and shooting at the same time, and every time I tried to shoot someone they would always shoot me first. I get killed at least 15-20 times in multi player so I gave up trying lol.


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 23, 2013)

I don't mind shooting games, I like playing them. People on COD are annoying as fudge though.

I play Left 4 Dead 2 a lot, because most of the people aren't so aggressive and angry.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Jul 23, 2013)

Dumb parents that always say "MY CHILD PLAYED CALL OF DUTY AND NOW HE'S A SERIAL KILLER!!"" My gosh it's YOUR stupid fault for letting your kid play the freaking game gosh. And if you're going to let him play the game SUPERVISE the kid or let him play only when you know that he/she can separate fantasy and reality stupid stupid irresponsible parents SAME WITH YOUTUBE


----------



## chillv (Jul 23, 2013)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> Don't compare Mass effect to l4d or resident evil.



I didn't. I said you wouldn't be able to tell any difference unless you played them. I have never played them so I don't know the difference.



Garrett x50 cal said:


> There a tons of "shooters" that don't place in space and you shoot "normal" stuff and non war shooters.



I know, but most of those are Japan-only and/or arcade-only



Garrett x50 cal said:


> As for the horror and blood you can't have a game where you kill another life form without them.


Actually, you can make a game where you shoot monsters but no blood or gore is present.



Garrett x50 cal said:


> How varied can an onrail shooter possibly get? Besides on-rail shooters with the exclusion of house of the dead are pretty much no where on consoles, they're arcade games.



You want to know an example of a creative on rail shooter? Take Bit Trip. Fate as an example.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Anyway, I just haven't found a shooting game that interests me. I am looking for a shooting game that has a variety of different worlds with each one introducing something new (if that makes any sense). However, I do not want to play a game with any blood and gore in it. If there is a shooting game like that. Please tell me.


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 23, 2013)

burnside said:


> I hate how they pretty much dominate the video game industry nowadays.



Actually, they don't.  You want to know what the top 2 best video game selling franchises in the world are?  Mario and Pokemon.  COD is like, 5-10.  LOL ROTFL.  And don't counter this statement by saying: Oh, well lots of the fans are from Japan, because everything is fair when it comes to worldwide.

EDIT: As for replay value, I've actually replayed my pokemon games a thousand thousand thousand million times (I know it's not a number).  I tried to replay a shooting game and couldn't.  Shooting games suck away minds that like to play Nintendo where I live.  Then those kids grow older and play Xbox more than Nintendo, when there's a lot more details in video games Nintendo makes.  I would actually like to turn into one of those people and see why they do it.  And there is a lot of shooting games without gore and stuff I can name, but I'll just give an example.

Ever heard of Link: Crossbow training?  I'm pretty sure there's no gore in that.  Correct me if I'm wrong, haven't played it in awhile.


----------



## Avocado (Jul 24, 2013)

The aiming.


----------



## WeiMoote (Jul 24, 2013)

Heck, just trying to play one is out of my league.

I tried playing CoD 2 Zombies, got killed in ten seconds.

...Yeah, never rely on me to survive a zombie outbreak.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jul 24, 2013)

chillv said:
			
		

> I didn't. I said you wouldn't be able to tell any difference unless you played them. I have never played them so I don't know the difference.


Okay so admitting to being extremely biased cool. I can assure you Mass effect and l4d are light years away in terms of gameplay.





			
				u said:
			
		

> I know, but most of those are Japan-only and/or arcade-only


You've said it yourself you don't like many shooters and you don't play them how would you know?




			
				u said:
			
		

> Actually, you can make a game where you shoot monsters but no blood or gore is present.



But you go on to say that's there's no such game like this 






			
				you said:
			
		

> However, I do not want to play a game with any blood and gore in it. If there is a shooting game like that. Please tell me.


 which is it? Blood and gore are used to add "realism" if you shoot someone in real life there will be blood.




			
				u said:
			
		

> You want to know an example of a creative on rail shooter? Take Bit Trip. Fate as an example.


One of a 1,000,000.

In closing I don't care if you don;t like shooters that's your opinion all I'm saying is there variety and I'm sorry you're scared of blood.


----------



## Treasu(red) (Jul 26, 2013)

As a girl gamer I've been told, and noticed myself, I have a good natural talent for shooting games. Going as far as to confound very seasoned Halo players in college when I picked up a controller for the first time. However I cannot stand shooting games because of the nature of what you're doing. You're killing other "people" over and over and over to "win", usually accompanied by a lot of stress and who'd even play without all the gore? Give me a fighting game that's clean (Super Smash Bros for instance) and I'll mop your sorry butt all over the floor with giddy laughter but I'll pass on the shooting games!


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 26, 2013)

Treasu(red) said:


> As a girl gamer I've been told, and noticed myself, I have a good natural talent for shooting games. Going as far as to confound very seasoned Halo players in college when I picked up a controller for the first time. However I cannot stand shooting games because of the nature of what you're doing. You're killing other "people" over and over and over to "win", usually accompanied by a lot of stress and who'd even play without all the gore? Give me a fighting game that's clean (Super Smash Bros for instance) and I'll mop your sorry butt all over the floor with giddy laughter but I'll pass on the shooting games!



Again, since everyone apparently ignored me.  There's shooting games without gore, including enemies that aren't humans.  And I don't think you could mop my butt, lol.  I've played every Super Smash Bros. game ever and still have a 90% win ratio online.


----------



## Armando (Jul 28, 2013)

I play a lot of FPS and enjoy them, I love the competitive nature they bring out and the noticeable increase in skill over time with certain games. I enjoy both fast past ones such as the newer Battlefields and slow pace tactical ones such as ARMA. I especially love competitive ladder play with clans and teams. 

I feel a lot of people dont enjoy the genre because a bit of a fear of competition/conflict and confrontation with other players. I know I usually a bit nervous when I start a new one because I'm worried about being out skilled, but it soon passes when you start playing it and getting a hang of the controls and nuances of the game. The genre is incredible fun to play with friends as well. Games are usually fast to get into and aren't particularly long so if you dont have much time to play games, it works. 

The only thing I dont seem to like about the genre is the number of hackers/script kiddies it attracts.


----------



## Robert Plant (Jul 28, 2013)

Teammates killing teammates and CHILDREN playing.



Armando said:


> The only thing I dont seem to like about the genre is the number of hackers/script kiddies it attracts.


Kiddies in COD:
"aw yeah Eyem teh strongest nobodys gonna kill meh!"

*kills him*
"GAWDAM YA EYEM GONNA KILL YOU YOUR FAMILI AHGHGHH"


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 28, 2013)

Robert Plant said:


> Teammates killing teammates and CHILDREN playing.
> 
> 
> Kiddies in COD:
> ...




LOL


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 29, 2013)

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Again, since everyone apparently ignored me.  There's shooting games without gore, including enemies that aren't humans.  And I don't think you could mop my butt, lol.  I've played every Super Smash Bros. game ever and still have a 90% win ratio online.


Link's Crossbow Training is a glorified tech demo. Try again.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 29, 2013)

The only "shooting" game i actually play is Left 4 Dead & Left 4 Dead 2 :L


----------



## Midoriya (Jul 29, 2013)

Tom said:


> Link's Crossbow Training is a glorified tech demo. Try again.



Ok, whatever, prove my example wrong if that makes you feel better.  There's thousands of video games in the world and I'm sure there's still one without gore and enemy people

EDIT: Ok then, what about the Wii Archery?  That's technically a part of a video game, and you're shooting targets, not people.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 29, 2013)

Portal isn't necessarily a shooting game, but you still do shoot and that has no violence 
Point Blank is another shooting game with no violence

But yeah most do thats the whole point of shooting, it will involve violence


----------



## xxkaylabby (Jul 29, 2013)

i love shooting games. i just get scared and nervous with the whole violent thing. the shooters i play are the last of us, tomb raider, and uncharted. tomb raider and uncharted aren't scary tho.


----------



## Pixelshift (Jul 30, 2013)

Enemies who don't die after being shot countless times.

 O                         O
/l--l???                 /l\???
/\                          /\
^                           ^
me                 derpy NPC enemy
See that? I just pumped this guy full of LEAD!

      O
  ?--l\
      /\                         O?
With him "dead", I ignore him and move on to the other guys.

         Game              O
           Over!   ----?--l\
O?                           /\
What the -- oh, great, I'm DEAD now! I play it how it works in real life, and I'm rewarded with death! It's number one on PeanutButterGamer's Top Ten Most Annoying Things in Video Games.

- - - Post Merge - - -

That didn't go as I expected... To identify the two guys in my post, the guy on the right is supposed to be Derpy NPC Enemy. The guy on the left is me.


----------



## CrackFox (Aug 1, 2013)

I don't hate shooting games really. I hate that I suck at them. My reflexes are never as good as my opponents and that's always really annoying. They tend to  have a lot less about them than games driven by storyline and characters. They do lack in that respect.


----------



## darkzero (Aug 7, 2013)

Visual Clutter/Visual Noise. It's nice if a game has pretty graphics but if the game's effects are getting in the way of the game, It's simply not a very fun shooter. See: Battlefield 3.


----------



## Lurrdoc (Aug 8, 2013)

I hate playing FPS on anything, but a computer. I hate playing it on a controller. I can't do it, rofl. I probably have better aim in real life than in an FPS when using a controller.


----------



## BeckTheMayor (Aug 11, 2013)

I hate when my classmates who cry everytime I kill them...Then ragequit and try to beat me up the next day at school (I just flip them and walk away)


----------



## darkzero (Aug 11, 2013)

Lurrdoc said:


> I hate playing FPS on anything, but a computer. I hate playing it on a controller. I can't do it, rofl. I probably have better aim in real life than in an FPS when using a controller.



I do as well only if the game isn't going at 60 frames per second. It feels awful playing it at anything below. Another reason I don't like Battlefield 3.


----------



## Yokie (Aug 11, 2013)

I like FPS games, (A mixture between adventure and FPS is a great combination) but games like CoD and Battlefield when killing other people is the main objective or rather the ONLY objective I get bored in the first 10 minutes.


----------



## jmeleigh23 (Aug 11, 2013)

They piss me off WAY too much!


----------



## ben_nyc (Aug 13, 2013)

jmeleigh23 said:


> They piss me off WAY too much!



Haha, jmel!  Generally or...?  =)  

<<<>>>

My next FPS is probably Payday 2 & then Killzone for the Vita.


----------



## Napoleonic (Aug 14, 2013)

They're fun with friends but I hate how you drive vehicles in most of them.  I accidentally ran over my friend three times with a car and then crashed a car into a friend's car and made both cars explode.  Needless to say, we died.

Whoever thinks driving in a game is like driving in real life is wrong.  ( I don't even know what button is brake in the game. )

But the aftermath is always hilarious.

[8/12/2013 9:09:07 PM] PZ: u ran me over like 3 times today mahi.
[8/12/2013 9:09:38 PM] i am not kim or xeno: if you didn't know any better, you'd swear I was on the other team

hehehehe


----------



## mariop476 (Aug 15, 2013)

I hate shooting games that give you absurd amounts of ammo, and ones where you don't need to work as a team, which is why TF2 is my favorite FPS, as well as being the only one I play.


----------



## twinkinator (Aug 17, 2013)

I dislike the people who talk about them 24/7 because they play them too much.

I've played Halo a total of 30 minutes and never played COD.


----------



## Farobi (Aug 18, 2013)

The respawn time .-.


----------

